# need a Brooks county report



## phillip (Nov 29, 2006)

hunt planned for next weekend in southern Brooks county,

thanks


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Nov 30, 2006)

scrapes everywhere. were still active yesterday. Where in Brooks County are you hunting?


----------



## phillip (Nov 30, 2006)

all i know is south of Quitman//power line,swamp,big pines, corn fields


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Nov 30, 2006)

I am about 10 miles west. Just south of Dixie.


----------



## phillip (Nov 30, 2006)

any chasing going on//wish i knew the exact location but its my first time down


----------



## phillip (Dec 5, 2006)

update please


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 7, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be much going on in Brooks county. I haven't seen a deer in weeks. We do have some trophy deer tracks though.


----------



## phillip (Dec 10, 2006)

just got home from a tough weekend of hunting down there.no deer taken only 4 deer seen between 3 of us(all doe). my son did take a bobcat,landowner glad to get rid of a turkey,quail killer.think those deer moving at night.
thanks for the reply's


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 11, 2006)

Dropped a 12" "cow horn" spike that weighed about 150 lb's yesterday around 5 pm. I wouldn't have shot him but I was feeling the need to put something in the freezer.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 11, 2006)

Post him on the bragging board Mr.G


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 11, 2006)

Not exactly BB material.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Apr 3, 2007)

Weny turkey hunting near Quitman over the weekend and called in 4 gobblers together around 9:30 am. Turkeys stayed just out of range and didn't get off a shot. I am thinking that they will be busted up this weekend and hope to get one.


----------



## TripleotBuck (Apr 4, 2007)

Were in Brooks county do you hunt, we have a little spot up by Morven, Ga. We had a pretty good deer season, not much in the way of turkey though


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Apr 9, 2007)

TripleotBuck said:


> Were in Brooks county do you hunt, we have a little spot up by Morven, Ga. We had a pretty good deer season, not much in the way of turkey though




I have a lease in Dixie Ga and I am currently hunting turkey just East of there in around Quitman.

On another note, I went turkey hunting again this past saturday and had no luck. It seems the turkey are not as frisky in cold weather/ gale force winds. I will try again this upcomming weekend and will report back my results albeit good or bad.


----------



## surfandturf (Apr 9, 2007)

I was up this weekend for a little turkey hunting.  I saw a few birds.  I had one gobbler that I couldnt get to leave the hen he was with.  I'll probably be back up this weekend to give it another shot.


----------

